# droid/htc to virgin mobile?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have virgin mobile, i love the plan that i have (25 bucks a month plan) and the service is good, but the phone sucks i bought the flashy android phone (samsung intercept 910) but its really slow and they never updated it to 2.2 
is it possible to flash another phone, say from sprint, like a droid or htc to vigin so i can have the badass phone with the badass plan?


----------

